# New Ember Tetra Dying



## enola (Dec 31, 2011)

We brought home 16 ember tetra from our LFS Friday night. We then set up a 5.5 gallon QT tank with fresh eco complete, 2 aquarium decorations, a new piece of driftwood (just put it in there, no boiling), a heater set around 80, and hang on back style filter for a 10 gallon with a used cartridge in (straight out of our cycled 10 gallon).

I believe that the LFS had just received the fish in that day, we had her order them for us and she was still unpacking her other fish from her shipment.

Saturday morning everyone was OK so far. Saturday afternoon, deaths. Sunday deaths. Monday Deaths. So far 10 are dead.

Saturday morning, I tested the water, a trace of ammonia, less than .25 ppm, 0 nitrite, 0 nitrate. I then did a partial water change, about 2 gallons. 

Here is what I think may be the issue with these tiny little tetra - our tap water comes out of the tap at pH 7. If you let it sit overnight an open bowl, the pH will go all the way up to 8.2. I think this is what may be affecting these poor babies, but I did spend about an hour acclimating them to the new tank, but that was still pretty fresh tap water. I'm thinking that maybe the change in pH then the water change I did Saturday morning made it swing down and up again too fast for their little bodies to handle. But there have been no changes to the water since Saturday other than the addition of the meds.

Anyone every have issues like this with pH? I have not done anything to the water since Saturday morning. I checked this morning 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, a trace of nitrate, barely a color change, less than 5 ppm for sure.

We thought maybe they could have a bacterial infection, so we’ve been treating them with Maracyn since yesterday. 2 doses so far. I just went to get the meds and another one is stuck to the filter.

Is there something here that we may have done wrong? We have done everything we can possible think of, and still they are just dropping dead! I notice that one will go off alone for a while then next thing its stuck to the filter, DEAD! 

I’m so frustrated here, I just don’t know what to do and I only have 5 fish left! 

If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated!

Edit: These fish were destined to be split into two schools, one for my 29 gallon and 5 or 6 for my husbands 10 gallon.


----------



## Keith Westmeier (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry to here about your tetras. I have an Amazon tank myself.
When you cycle a tank, you are basicly creating river water. The older, the better. 
Tetras have to have a Ph.of 6.0 to start with! I have had great success with 6.4, & my water is five years old.
They also need plenty of live plants. JavaFern is a must! Good luck...


----------

